# Yao likely to start All Star game for 2nd straight year



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Even with Shaq's dominance as of late, Yao's strong play and international popularity will likely keep him as the starting center for the West. 



> For the first time, more than half the visits to NBA Web sites are coming from outside the United States. The foreign traffic spike is being led by a 3,000% increase in visitors from China in November, the league told Reuters.


http://www.usatoday.com/tech/webguide/internetlife/2003-12-08-yao-web-traffic_x.htm


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He is going to start cuz of the stupid fan vote.:no: :no: :no: 
They should have the coaches vote in all the players.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

He'll still play reserve minutes like he did last year. Imagine Dirk or KG playing the point and the West putting this lineup on the court at one time:

Dirk, Garnett, Duncan, Yao, Shaq

Wouldn't be pretty, but would be effective enough on offense.


----------



## tommycatluvsme (Dec 1, 2003)

Whomever the public decides will be fine with me.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tommycatluvsme</b>!
> Yao Ming does not deserve to be in the All Star game. You've got to be kidding me. Mr. Ming is overrated.


meh, people just seem to like him. I do.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> He is going to start cuz of the stupid fan vote.:no: :no: :no:
> They should have the coaches vote in all the players.


stupid fan vote??? 

then they can have the coaches to buy tickets and watch the game too, all 29 of them.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Yeah. as much as I like Yao Ming, Shaq is still the best Center. He should start the All Star Game. Do you think LA fans will boo Ming for starting ahead of Shaq?

The voting sucks... if France is as big as China, Tony Parker might start the All Star game every year.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Wow it's alot of hating going on in this post.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Wow it's alot of hating going on in this post.


I agree. Yao may not deserve to start, but he sure does deserve to be there at the game. He is the second best center in the West, if not the league.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tommycatluvsme</b>!
> Yao Ming does not deserve to be in the All Star game. You've got to be kidding me. Mr. Ming is overrated.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Currently, Yao is surprisingly 120,000 votes behind Shaq. Look for Yao to slowly overtake him as we get closer to All Star Weekend. Popular demand and overseas votes will definitely be a big boost for Yao, although no center is playing better than Shaq currently.

http://www.nba.com/news/allstar_031211.html


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Well I think that when the votes from China arrive there won't be too much competition.


----------



## EvilHaider (Nov 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. Yao may not deserve to start, but he sure does deserve to be there at the game. He is the second best center in the West, if not the league.


I haven't seen enough from Yao Ming to put him ahead of Brad Miller. Miller has been playing EXTREMELY well this year. I'm not just talking about his stats (which are great by the way). He's meshed so well with the team's offense in such a short time. Although Vlade is the "official" center, Miller does play the position quite a bit and I think he deserves a lot of credit this season.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Seriously, IMO I dont think any of the Rockets players deserve to start in the All-Star game. I laugh everytime i see that Mobley, Ming and Francis commercial asking for the fans to vote for them. Are you kidding me?????????


----------

